# Has Anyone Checkout Out Houzz.com For Decorating Ideas? Awesome Site!



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 19, 2017)

If you are looking for design ideas for any of your rooms or simply enjoy looking at photos of fine design, check out the Houzz site and/or app. Currently I’m looking through the Contemporary Bedrooms; there are almost 138,000 photos in this category alone. There are over 12 million photos on the site. Search for what might interest you by room (and room types), several styles (modern, traditional, etc.), color, budget, size & location. There are also categories for outdoors, offices and storage. Many of the rooms and their views are fabulous, obviously owned by rich clients but there are still ideas one can glean from them. There are even photos of small spaces. The tag feature shown on some pieces lets you know the price or where the items can be purchased. If you create an account you can save the rooms you like to your Ideabook (Your Houzz). The site has links to professionals, shopping, advice & product sales. I remember buying decorating magazines several years ago. This is way better!
http://www.houzz.com


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, I used to look at it a lot. When I was ready to have my interior walls painted, it was Houzz that helped me decide on the shade of green I chose. It's a really fun site!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 20, 2017)

Love Houzz....I have signed up with them, I get 2 emails a week that are full of decorating ideas with loads of pictures, not only for the house but also for your yard and garden.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 21, 2017)

I like both Houzz and Dwell.  Both are contemporary - some I like and some, not so much.  I aspire to the zen look with good feng shui and a Scandinavian color palette.  We'll see how that turns out.  Need to find the right real estate first!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2017)

Myquest55 said:


> I like both Houzz and Dwell.  Both are contemporary - some I like and some, not so much.  I aspire to the zen look with good feng shui and a Scandinavian color palette.  We'll see how that turns out.  Need to find the right real estate first!


I wasn't aware of Dwell Myquest. Thank you for mentioning it. I'll have to check it out.


----------

